# Today Is The Day!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG! I thought this day would never come!

Getting road-ready for our first RV trip of 2005. The OUTBACK survived the North Dakota Fall-Winter-Spring just fine.

If it would only STOP RAINING!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will have to camp twice as much to make up for lost time but make sure you go to sites with inter net connections so you can tells us what mods you are doing while camping!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Go JollyMon Go! Let's see its June 14, and you need to have it winterized September 14?







LOL


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh right Jolly let the camping begin
Better rain than that other stuff








Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Attaboy, Jolly! It's about time.







I'm sure you're excited. 
Heck, I'm excited for ya!









Get out there and have a great time.

Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome back, Your dreams were your ticket out!(Welcome Back Kotter, theme song)! Sorry, I have digressed!

Glad to see you back in service (I tried to put action, but the little emoticon kept popping up!! action )! Keep us posted on your travels, trials and tribulations and togas. Hey, a Outbacker toga at the Nat'l. Rally would be quite a site now wouldn't it! "TOGA, TOGA, TOGA" (-quote from famous American, Bluto Blutarski, Animal House) Again, I digress.

Have fun and be safe!

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW Jolly has beaten me to de-winterizing. I will be doing the rest of mine tonight and this weekend.

I have lots of mods completed but still have pink water









Bout time for a 'rita don't ya think.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, Pete, only 5 more weeks to winterizing for you right?

Tim


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I hear you on the rain Jolly. Now this weekend is supposed to be nice and we are landscaping! Oh well we are leaving the 24th for 10 day's of camping in Wis. Dells & up by Park Rapids on Long Lake. I looked out my office window and saw the sun today!!! It is a miracle for Fargo!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Now the season is officially started!!!

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Did someone say something about a Toga Party....boy does that bring back memories of days gone by.....don't let my DW know!!!!









Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

TOGA, TOGA, TOGA, TOGA


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did somebody say TOGA?????







That's me on the far right in the FORMAL toga.


----------

